# Florida State Fair Draft Show!



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

So I went to the FL State Fair yesterday and they were having a draft horse show! My camera was running out of battery quickly but I caught the first half of it.

The first part was a competition between a belgian and a percheron 6horse hitch. The Belgians won and WOW were they amazing!


----------



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

Next they had the Gyspy Vanners. They werent in competition, it was more to inform people about the breed.










































I have more pics and another video BUT...I have to go to work. Hehe =D 

Theres a video of the new breed these people tried to make up, of a mini clydesdale.


----------



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

OKAY! So, I finally got the rest of the pictures loaded up =D

Percheron doing a single pull.










Belgian and percheron "unicorn hitch"

















Not sure why these guys were considered drafts but they were!

Welsh draft 4 horse hitch. They came in 3rd in the competition

















I honestly don't remember what these guys were. They came in second though! lol

















These guys were the "mini clydesdales". They came in first. The front 2 pullers were almost completely in sync through the whole competition! Very nice movers =D

















Video of the mini clydes doing their victory lap.


My personal favorite was this cutie! Unfortunately, I had to leave right before she entered the ring. =(


----------



## AmberStef (Feb 14, 2013)

Did you go this year? I competed for the first time!!


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*draft fair*

id like to thank you for shareing your pictures and it looks like you had a great time there with so many turnouts.
thanks for the prevew.
michael.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Great pics! Thanks for sharing them. My favorite thing at the expo/horse fair here is watching the hitch competitions...and looking at the rigs they need to haul all of those big boys & the gear that goes with!


----------

